# BOOSTER SON G4



## sabalor (12 Mai 2004)

bonjour, 

je viens de m'acheter un G5 : formidable.

J'ai un g4, je voudrai le booster. 
Ce mois ci dans svm mac il y a un dossier pour comment booster différents ordi.
Ne connaissant rien à l'univers du tournevis chez mac,
j'aurai voulu avoir votre avis. : est ce bidon ou pas???

merci


----------



## raphael54 (12 Mai 2004)

ben ecoutes, tu as un G5 et quel est ton G4??? et tu veux faire quoi avec ces deux machines? sinon oui cela marche.


----------



## JPTK (12 Mai 2004)

Tu parles d'overclocking je suppose ? Oui c'est possible, j'ai vu récemment un emac passé de 700 à 1,25 ghz, ce qui est quand même énorme. 

Il y la procédure pour le PM G4 dans SVM alors ?


----------



## Mille Sabords (13 Mai 2004)

non c'est pas bidon,
sur mon 466MHz j'ai changé la carte graphique, le DD, et boosté la RAM,
il est nettement plus réactif
par contre je suis plus réservé sur la carte processeur, car chère

le prix de tous ces éléments réunis plus la revente du G4 ne nous amènent pas loin d'un G5 d'entrée de gamme...

une carte 1GHZ coute déjà 300euros et ça grimpe très vite !
les calculs sont à faire

personnellement je vais garder ma machine donc j'achèterai une carte processeur à terme quand il sera dépassé (bientôt)


----------



## JPTK (13 Mai 2004)

Ouai mais pour l'overclock un fer à souder suffit, bricoleur du dimanche s'abstenir.


----------

